# Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen



## jolantha (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo an Alle !
Irgendwo habe ich den Rat gelesen, die Filter nicht täglich zu reinigen . 
Die Begründung : Die Poren setzen sich nach und nach zu, und die kleineren Schwebeteilchen werden dann in der " Moddermasse " festgehalten und können nicht immer neu in den Teich gespült werden.
Ich habe das jetzt drei Wochen durchgehalten, und meine Filter nur gesäubert, wenn die Filter kurz vor dem überlaufen waren.
Mein Teich ist klar !!!
Da ich immer alles voll mit Schwebealgen hatte, bin ich begeistert.
Meine Filter sind proppenvoll mit Modder, werden aber jetzt nur noch ca. 1 x in der Woche saubergemacht.
Diese Woche noch gar nicht, da kaum noch was drin ist .
Wäre natürlich toll, wenn Andere das auch mal ausprobieren würden, für einen Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

 Jo,

es kommt natürlich darauf an ob diese Schwämme als Biofilter oder als mechanische Filter benutzt werden. Bei mir z.B. hab ich nach dem Siebfilter eine Tonne voll mit übereinandergelagerten Schwämmen - ich mache die bei Bedarf meist so 1 x im Monat sauber da sie bei mir die Feinfilterung unterstützen. Der Biobereich kommt mit 2 Tonnen __ Hel-X dahinter, hier reinige ich eher selten.


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Als ich viele Schwebealgen hatte im Frühjahr und bis vor ca. einer Woche habe ich die erste Matte (grob) fast täglich ausgewaschen. Die zweite und dritte (grob / fein) 1 x in der Woche.
Die Bio-Bälle reinige ich auch etwa einmal im Monat indem ich ganz leicht drüberspüle und die Abläufe der Kammer durchspüle. 
Reinige ich die erste Matte nicht, läuft mein Filter über und alles geht "fast" direkt in die zweite Kammer.
Seit ungefähr letzter Woche reinige ich fast nur noch das Spaltsieb.


----------



## Nori (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

@ Doc:
...so sollte das auch sein - tolles Kästchen das CS, oder?

Mein Filter läuft jetzt auch schon wieder ca. 7 Wochen ohne Reinigung (außer dem CS natürlich) - bis jetzt hab ich einmal die Schmutzpumpe im Filter angeworfen - sah aber gut aus.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Doc (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Ja, ist definitiv nicht verkehrt. Habe aber, so glaube ich, die 300er Variante anstelle der 250er.
Hab unten noch zwei passend zugeschnittene Japanmatten eingelegt. Ist leiser und vll. filtert es noch ein wenig raus  
Könnte für meinen Geschmack noch mehr rausholen


----------



## Nori (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Wenn das Sieb zu fein ist kann es sich auch leichter mit Biofilm zusetzen - letzte Woche war täglich ne volle Hand voll "Spinat" im CS - diese Woche wurde es deutlich weniger.

Kannst dir ja mal versuchsweise ein 150-er oder 200-er Sieb über den Spaltfilter spannen - das ist gleich erledigt indem du 2 oder 3 Federn auf der Unterseite spannst (Ösen einnieten, dann reisst nichts aus)


Gruß Nori


----------



## Mark2111 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Hi Jo

Ich hab meinen Filter (Eigenbau Schwerkraft Tonnenfilter) heuer erst 3 mal gereinigt. Die 3 mal waren bei der Teichblüte als die Algen zum wachsen anfingen. Lediglich aus dem Vortex fang ich mit dem Kescher mal Laub oder sonstiges raus.
Läuft jetzt 3 Wochen schon ohne reinigen. Vortex - Bürsten - Matten - Bio

Kann das mit dem Zusetzen und Teilchen festfangen nur bestätigen. 
Wasser ist klar und dass ohne irgendwelche Mittel oder sonstigen,

Nur mit Geduld 

LG Mark


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Jo,
vom Biofilm im Filter werden feine Schwebeteilchen eingefangen. Solange der Film stabil ist, bleiben die auch dort.
Einen Teil meines nutze ich auch als Feinfilter.

Bei dem zusetzen mit Modder sollte man aber ein paar Sachen bedenken.
Gröbere Partikel können den Filter so zusetzen, dass ein paar Bereiche nicht mehr mit O² versorgt werden. Dort arbeitet er dann nicht mehr optimal.
Läuft er länger, lösen sich Nährstoffe möglicherweise wieder im Wasser. Je stärker die Durchströmung, desto mehr kommen wieder in den Teich. 
Besser sollte es daher sein, eine große Oberfläche zu schaffen, die langsam durchströmt werden kann. Das Feinfiltervermögen ist dann noch besser.
In der Moddermasse können sich schädliche Bakterien gut vermehren. Er ist also potentiell krankheitserregend.

Aus diesem Grund fließt das Wasser bei mir nun langsam und von groben Teilchen gereinigt langsam durch große Matten zur Feinfilterung. Funktioniert super.


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Jörg, ich kann das alles nicht so gut erklären, aber ich habe 2 Filter a 3 Kammern. In den 1 sten Kammern sind Grobfilter, in den 2 ten Kammern Mittlere, und in den 3 ten sind die Feinfilterjapanmatten mit 45 PPI, es hieß, die sind sogar für " Garnelenfilterung geeignet. In den 3 ten Kammern kommt gar kein Modder mehr an.
In den den zweiten Kammern sind unten noch die Bio-Bälle drin, und in den 3 ten Tongranulat ? ( heißt das so ? )
Mein Wasser läuft langsam durch, da man mir gesagt hat, je langsamer, desto besser ( gedrosselt durch Schieber ) Alles klar ???? Und richtig ????


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Jo, ich hab einiges an Filterbestückung ausprobiert. Matten hab ich auch noch drin.
Als eine vernünftige Vorabscheidung da war, haben sich viele Probleme erledigt.

Die Matten werden alle 3-4 Monate mal abgespült, ist ja nur etwas Mulm drin.
Filter läuft volle Kanne, da ich so noch schneller die feinen Schwebstoffe raushole und das Wasser sichtbar klarer wurde.

Was ist das für ein Grobfilter, wie oft wird der gereinigt und wieviel holst du täglich dort raus?
Bälle hab ich rausgemacht, da der Rest ausreicht und der Filter dann besser gereinigt werden kann.
Bei dem Tongranulat hätte ich Bedenken. Da könnten sich in den Zwischenräumen tote Zonen bilden.

Das mit dem langsam mag für die Feinabscheidung gut sein. Die Schwebstoffe im Teich brauchen viel Bewegung. 
Besser ist viel Flow aber genügend Filterfläche, damit die feinen Schwebstoffe am Biofilm hängen bleiben.
Damit noch gut was im Filter hängenbleibt, sollten die Matten mit max 10cm/Min durchströmt werden.

Da sich bei dir im Teich ja Mulm am Boden absetzt, kann es eigentlich nur bedeuten - Filter volle Kanne an.
Der ganze Mulm soll sich ja nicht im Teich sammeln, sondern im Filter rausgeholt werden.
Damit das ganze nicht in einer Reinigungsorgie endet muss ein guter Vorfilter das grobe rausholen.
Siebfilter sollten da eine gute Option sein. Mandy hat so ein Teil vor ihrem Filter.


----------



## jolantha (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Die Grobfilter in der ersten Kammer sind a: Kunststoffbälle unten liegend, und b: Filterbürsten, 10 Stück, dicht an dicht nebeneinanderstehend !
Das Tongranulat ist in Säcken, und die lassen sich ganz gut durchspülen.


----------



## Nori (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Kunststoffbälle würde ich nicht als Grobfilter bezeichnen (und auch nicht am Anfang des Filters einsetzen) - die Bürsten schon - waren quasi der Vorgänger des Siebfilters, nur dass dieser einen Bruchteil der Reinigungszeit benötigt.
Ich hab allerdings auch noch ca. 15 Bürsten (zusammengefasst zu 2 Modulen) in meiner Filtertonne ganz unten verbaut - dank des Compactsieves vorher reinige ich diese, genau wie den Rest des Filters (Schaummatten und Würfelsäcke) sowie der nachfolgenden Bioabteilung (mit Glafoam und Crystalmax) während der Saison überhaupt nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

Jo,
ich schreib eine vernünftige *Vorabscheidung*. 
Das bedeutet, dass ich den groben Schmutz so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser hole, bevor er sich im Filter auflöst. 
Sind bei mir 50-100 Gramm täglich in der Saison.

Das Zeug muss dann nicht im Filter umgewandelt werden und der kann dann besser die feinen rausholen.
Mit entsprechend viel Bewegung im Teich und Durchlauf im Filter, setzt sich nichts am Boden ab.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schaumstoff-Filter - NICHT täglich reinigen*

,

bei mir saugt zwar die Pumpe alles was in ihrer Nähe am Grund liegt, jedoch die Algenansammlung am Teichinnenrand nicht. Da bleibt immer ein schöner Teppich den ich auch nicht wegbekomme - ich glaube eine stärkere Pumpenleistung bringt hier nix. Unter diesem Algenteppich hat sich eine Kalkschicht abgelagert an der sie sich festhalten. Das Wasser ist ansonsten Glasklar.


----------

